# el aguacero



## SerinusCanaria3075

No se si todos los que hablamos español usamos "el aguacero" cuando llueve bastante o quizás tengan otra palabra para describir lo que me parece es "il acquazzone" en italiano. Existen otras formas aparte de las ya dichas?

("gragnuola/grandine" es _granizo_?)


----------



## sabrinita85

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> No se si todos los que hablamos español usamos "el aguacero" cuando llueve bastante o quizás tengan otra palabra para describir lo que me parece es "il acquazzone" en italiano. Existen otras formas aparte de las ya dichas?
> 
> ("gragnuola/grandine" es _granizo_?)



Es *l'acquazzone*.
Y no creo que existan otras maneras de decirlo.

Granizo sí es grandine.


----------



## xeneize

_Grandine_ es _granizo_..."Gragnuola"..no lo oí nunca.
Lo demás, concuerdo con Sabrinita, es _acquazzone_.... 
En español, hay también _chaparrón_ y _chubasco_.


----------



## Fede_fex

Oltre ad acquazzone esistono anche le parole temporale o diluvio.


----------



## freakit

Chubasco in genere si traduce con "Rovescio"
Gragnuola es todo lo que representa un gran cantidad de golpes, como ya una paliza o los huevos (como se les llaman?) de graniza que echa el cielo un poco enfadadito.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, en español también existen _temporal_, _tempestad_, _diluvio_, _borrasca_...Pero quise ceñirme a aguacero/acquazzone nomás 
_Gragnuola_ acá no se usa, para nada...
Un _chubasco_, según la definición Rae, es un _aguacero con viento_, así que se acerca...Pasa que quise aproximarme nomás, porque no podría distinguir muy bien entre _rovescio_ o _acquazzone_, por ejemplo... 
Chau


----------



## Neuromante

Totalmente de acuerdo con Xeneize.
Quizás "Chaparrón" sea más corto en el tiempo.

Por favor ¿Alguien podría aportar el equivalente de Granizada,como acción de caer granizo?


----------



## rocamadour

Neuromante said:


> Por favor ¿Alguien podría aportar el equivalente de Granizada,como acción de caer granizo?


 
*Grandinata *

Ej.
Ieri c'è stata una forte *grandinata*.


----------



## Neuromante

Grazie tante


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> Gragnuola es todo lo que representa un gran cantidad de golpes, como ya una paliza o los huevos (como se les llaman?) de graniza que echa el cielo un poco enfadadito.


Haber si te puedo ayudar. No se si te refieres a llenar huevos con confeti y hecharlos/lanzarlos para que le caiga a una persona (le podemos llamar _huevásos de confeti_, no?) 

Sobre _chubasco_, me cayó en mente la palabra "Churrascos" (quizás no tenga que ver con lluvia) pero acá en Houston hay un ristorante (creo que es argentino) con el nombre de _Churrascos_.


----------



## rocamadour

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Haber  si te puedo ayudar.
> .................


 
Perdona SC, quizás me equivoque, pero no será "A ver si te puedo ayudar"?
(Es importante escribir correctamente para los que están en el foro aprendendo idiomas )

Ciao!


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, esto de a ver/haber es uno de los furcios más comunes entre los hispanohablantes de todas las latitudes 
Sobre _churrasco_, no creo esté relacionado con _chubasco_


----------



## sabrinita85

xeneize said:


> Bueno, esto de a ver/haber es uno de los furcios más comunes entre los hispanohablantes de todas las latitudes
> Sobre _churrasco_, no creo esté relacionado con _chubasco_


Ya...! 
Por cierto, qué rico el churrasco!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

A ver Haber
Sì, senza dubbio uno degli errori più comuni nel mondo dello spagnolo (forse perché il loro suono é quasi identico al parlare) al momento di scrivere. Chiedo perdono a tutti .

(un "churro" en Mexico es frito, _practicamente_ manteca con azucar)


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

En Argentina CHAPARRON, ver CHAPARRONAZO


----------

